# Mk2 GTI 8v won't start.



## Swiftonik (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a Mk2 GTI 8v and I had just recently replaced my battery, alternator, and starter. My car still won't start. A buddy of mine checked the relays but that wasn't the problem. Anyone know what could possibly be wrong?


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 GTI 8v won't start. (Swiftonik)*

To be helpful we really need more information. What does it do when you turn the key? (any clicking or other noises) Does it turn over? Did it even try to start after you replaced those parts? Can you hear the fuel pumps run when you turn the key? FR


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Mk2 GTI 8v won't start. (Fat Rabbit)*

Also what was the car doing before u did all this and what led u to change all these parts????


----------



## Swiftonik (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Mk2 GTI 8v won't start. (TheMajic86GTI)*

I learned my alternator was dead because it didn't charge my battery. My car then still didn't start so, had to kick start it every time I drove it. We've tried hitting my starter while turning the key but it didn't work so the starter was dead. Even if it wasn't dead, it's a good thing I replaced it because the part that bolts on the alternator has broken off. I would hear it occasionally turn over once, but that's about it. I can hear fuel pumps and all. But other than that, it buzzes when I turn the key.


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 GTI 8v won't start. (Swiftonik)*

How did you come to the conclusion ur alternator wasnt charging when you could never start the car?








Also, take ur batter somewhere to get it tested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swiftonik (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Mk2 GTI 8v won't start. (Schaef)*

I took my car to some place to get the alternator tested. I recently checked my battery and it's still good.


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 GTI 8v won't start. (Swiftonik)*

Have you tried turning your engine over by hand? Just to make sure it actually turns


----------



## Swiftonik (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Mk2 GTI 8v won't start. (Schaef)*

I remember my buddy tested it with a volt meter. He told me there's not enough volts going into the starter. So possibly a dead wire somewhere?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Mk2 GTI 8v won't start. (Swiftonik)*

Their are only 2 wires......one thick red wire that connects direct to ur battery and a smaller wire with a plug that connects to ur ignition.....Have u tried checking the fuse for the starter????


----------



## Swiftonik (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Mk2 GTI 8v won't start. (TheMajic86GTI)*

I checked the fuse for my starter. Should I check those two wires that you mentioned with a volt meter?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Mk2 GTI 8v won't start. (Swiftonik)*

Well the thick red wire should have constant power unless ur battery is dead.... 
The smaller wire can be tested with a test light....gator clip to ground then tester to wire...when u open the ignition it should light up....if it doesnt then u have to follow that wire to see if its cut somewhere or ur actual key ignition is bad..
Have u tried jumping the starter soleniod to see if ur starter even works???
Make sure the car is in neutral or park if u decide to do this...


----------



## Tinter (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Mk2 GTI 8v won't start. (Swiftonik)*

year make and model please!


----------

